# do people move away from you when you sit down?



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

i notice even when im social to people they dont respond well to it usually. there was an assembly at school that my professor said icould get 10 extra credit points if iwent to it. so i went to it..and the place got pretty full. i was there early, and sat down in an empty row...then a girl sat one seat over from me(not next to me with her friends) that girls friend came in later and took the seat next to me...the assembly was like 3 hours long and she bailed early haha. anyway..about 2 hours into the assembly some older woman came in late when there were no seats left(by older i mean like 35-40 lol.)
she sat next to me...then 15 minutes later i see her gesture to the row behind her cause i guess there was an empty seat asking if she can sit there...they laughed and said sure. they didnt even think it was weird that she sat next to me for 15 minutes then requested to move away form me to the row behind her...they even laughed so maybe they thought it was normal to want to move from me....

i figure i look strange, but i have posted my pic on here, and people said i look alright so idk. i had cologne on too so i didnt smell bad...this has happened to me before...im a people repellent especially girls =(./


----------



## orange skies (May 1, 2010)

If it was an assembly someone's head was probably just blocking her view.


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

It's all in you head man. If you're thinking that something like that is going to happen, the people sitting beside you might sense that and perhaps move away. You have to watch out with your body language at times too. If you feel nervous, perhaps you might be on the edge on your seat, being fidgety or constantly looking around (I only mention these things cause I know it's happened to myself), and people may be turned off because of it. Don't think about it so much, and people aren't likely to move away. Even if they do move away, it's not a big deal anyways  

orange skies could be right too, perhaps she couldn't see the stage in from the seat next to you.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I feel like that sometimes. The most logical reason to me is that the woman left because she finally spotted her friends, not because she didn't want to sit next to you.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

There could have been so many reasons unrelated to you... so many... I think it sounds like a bit of paranoia... try to put it out of your head if you can.


----------



## stars88 (Apr 25, 2010)

The thing with social anxiety is that we are always thinking about ourselves, and what others think about us, we put ourselves at the center of everything. But most of the time people don't care at all. I am almost certain her moving had nothing to do with you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

People have their own space. Because of me? Not really. Actually, people who are most uncomfortable around me will sit next to me sometimes. :lol


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

This just happened to me this week! I went in to the doctor's office and sat down after checking in. I wasn't making any noise or anything, just sitting there quietly minding my own business. After about 10 minutes, the guy sitting diagonally across from me just sets down the magazine he was reading and goes and sits on the opposite side of the room for no apparent reason. I tried to console myself by reminding myself that it's a psych facility, maybe he just has personal space issues or something. But it's happened quite a bit. Today, I had my college orientation, and not a single other student spoke to me. I even tried to initiate a few conversations, and nothing. Very discouraging:-(


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Catlover4100 said:


> This just happened to me this week! I went in to the doctor's office and sat down after checking in. I wasn't making any noise or anything, just sitting there quietly minding my own business. After about 10 minutes, the guy sitting diagonally across from me just sets down the magazine he was reading and goes and sits on the opposite side of the room for no apparent reason. I tried to console myself by reminding myself that it's a psych facility, maybe he just has personal space issues or something. But it's happened quite a bit. Today, I had my college orientation, and not a single other student spoke to me. I even tried to initiate a few conversations, and nothing. Very discouraging:-(


nice post!!! it really sucks. i doubt this is in my head. another poster said maybe iwas looking around, and il ladmit i was looking around quite a bit. i was sitting next to some good looking girls,and iwas trying to act confident and look around the room like i was comfortable and not afraid to show my face and that and idk...

but yeah i dont think its in our heads or we are paranoid...i jsut think maybe people are repelled =(/:idea


----------



## myshkin (Jan 30, 2010)

How strong is your cologne? Some people are allergic to smelly things. Anyways, whatever her reason I doubt it was because of you. Maybe if she was 20, but a middle-aged woman would not be immature enough to move to another seat because she was "repelled" by you, at least not in this context.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Ha I know I´m a bit too late to respond but people don´t sit next to me in the class room because I give off a unfriendly vibe. When I am smiling, I realize that people will gravitate towards me but other than that, I sit at the very end of the front row or back row and I put my book bag on the chair next to me sometimes so I won´t get offended when it comes to who wouldn´t want to sit next to me. So it would be like an excuse Öh hey look, that bag is on the chair next to her. I will go sit somewhere else. So I think that I give people an excuse not to sit near me until the last person comes in and has to sit next to me, then that´s when I remove my bag and have him-her sit next to me. It´s weird but it´s one way that doesn´t get me offended.


----------



## cc1991 (Apr 23, 2013)

I felt this before, but it's an irrational belief. I've moved seats before (when I felt crowded) and it wasn't anyone making me feel uncomfortable. S.A. really is a pattern of irrational thoughts that can be changed. I'm sure people like being around you. You just have to like being around you.


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

They didn't move to get away from you - they just wanted to be closer to their friends.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

myshkin said:


> *How strong is your cologne? Some people are allergic to smelly things. *Anyways, whatever her reason I doubt it was because of you. Maybe if she was 20, but a middle-aged woman would not be immature enough to move to another seat because she was "repelled" by you, at least not in this context.


This is an excellent point. I don't like being around guys who wear body spray or cologne, especially in excess amounts. I sneeze like CRAZY.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Meh sometimes. More space for me.


----------



## aquaforce (May 21, 2013)

Yes, one time when I was going to get napkins from the table in the cafeteria, some girl thought I was going to sit where she was walking to, and moved to another table like I had a disease or something. :teeth *****.


----------



## mikeiscacc (Nov 18, 2013)

You shall see its reactions in this video, Sitting Next To People Randomly and Awkwardly filmed in Sacramento State University:






Just Go TV - new YouTube channel features awkward pranks and comedy


----------

